# Atlanta Braves Herf...



## aracos (Mar 17, 2008)

Which date is better for everyone... 

Sunday the 7th vs Washington 
or 
Sunday the 21st vs NYM

Or other date suggestions... 

The idea is to buy a cheap seat and head for the Chop House when you go in... :tu


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hey this sounds like my kinda event I'll check my schedule (read: I'll ask my wife) and let you know. Where will the herfing take place after the game?


----------



## sportcat (Aug 17, 2008)

With my schedule I can do either, but I would prefer the 7th against the Nationals/ :ss

*Sportcat---*


----------



## Perry72 (Apr 20, 2007)

I'll be keeping my eye on this one....:tu


----------



## aracos (Mar 17, 2008)

Just remembered that Jims/Blue Havana II's annv. party is the Sat. Sept. 20th... 
Should be fun...


----------



## Perry72 (Apr 20, 2007)

aracos said:


> Just remembered that Jims/Blue Havana II's annv. party is the Sat. Sept. 20th...
> Should be fun...


I'll for sure be there for that.......:tu

Can't beleive it's been 2 years already.


----------

